

Caltech astronomers detect the farthest galaxy yet with Keck telescope - srikar
http://www.caltech.edu/news/farthest-galaxy-detected-47761

======
jcr
There's another good article on this at the Keck Observatory site [1] and it
has a great graphic [2].

The site of the " _Astrophysical Journal Letters_ " journal (iop.org) has a
public abstract/article for mentioned paper, " _Lyα EMISSION FROM A LUMINOUS z
= 8.68 GALAXY: IMPLICATIONS FOR GALAXIES AS TRACERS OF COSMIC REIONIZATION_ "
[3], but the paper itself seems to be paywalled [4].

[1]
[http://www.keckobservatory.org/recent/entry/new_record_keck_...](http://www.keckobservatory.org/recent/entry/new_record_keck_observatory_confirms_most_distant_galaxy)

[2]
[http://www.keckobservatory.org/images/press_images/Adi3.001....](http://www.keckobservatory.org/images/press_images/Adi3.001.jpg)

[3]
[http://iopscience.iop.org/2041-8205/810/1/L12/article](http://iopscience.iop.org/2041-8205/810/1/L12/article)

[4]
[http://iopscience.iop.org/2041-8205/810/1/L12/pdf/2041-8205_...](http://iopscience.iop.org/2041-8205/810/1/L12/pdf/2041-8205_810_1_L12.pdf)

~~~
privong
> but the paper itself seems to be paywalled

antognini pointed out the preprint already, but I wanted to note that articles
in the Astrophysical Journal Letters and The Astrophysical Journal become
open-access after a year.

